# Moving (update)



## Kelly (Nov 29, 2014)

Buttercup and baby did GREAT! No problems at all. The drive ended up being even longer then we planned with all the unexpected stops. Mom is still doing amazingly well as a parent and baby is growing fast and big (173 grams!)


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Yay great


----------

